# Game It Up..? OK .. We Game it up



## vostok (Jun 21, 2014)

You have just arrived at the border this custom officer finds you stash ...What do you say to convince her that you ain't going to do 5 years hard labor in no Russian prison..?





Some nice words should work, shes very official, although poorly paid, she loves power.but is new.





..ask for her boss, remember all those seduction plays you learn't by heart now is the time





..flirting is a must, unless you like Ru prison food...flirt flirt flirt ...is compulsory no gay shit either





Help her on with her jacket pull out chair, like old days, nice nice manners now by her some lunch





if her buddy calls the cops, buy lunch for the whole department, including the boss, yeah her too





FUCK...she did call the police, buy them lunch too,mass seduction is still new even with me





after much talk they decide to prosecute anyway one of the officers got indigestion, 





smart move to turn down this married prosecutor, nasty temper, will have your balls on her wall





Meet the girls who are gonna roast you, piece by piece, but first some lunch again





...a little tipsy afterwards, of the 21 charges.. you convince them to drop 19





a little privacy, by now should be be about exhausted from flirting so hard, she's never had it so good
...but you slip up, too drunk she hands you to the judge, then to your jailer, you got her number?





you manage to escape a few times, adding 3 years to your sentence each time





granny has to find you, much trouble to you, flirt won't work on this meanie





eventually you get her pregnant but is not what you wanted, you are still in jail, but at her house





they bus you to an easier clink, you realize the woman only wants a passport for herself and your kid





freedom at last, will you ever be the same again...? ..............................No way!!


----------



## vostok (Jun 21, 2014)

some of these ru girls just love a camera, even the most ugly just shine when theirs a kodak moment going on





.....forget the cheesebugers check right 





needing to pee like NOW...!





better....





what I do in my bedroom is non of your business





say that again




done 4now


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

im sorry what does this have to do with video games?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 8, 2014)

LMfao, I read like halfway through and was like damn you've got way too much time on your hands.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 12, 2014)

hahah i keep reading because i thought maybe it had a point at the end.... but it doesnt


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 15, 2014)

Wots the word BULLSHIT not even interesting!!!!!!!


----------



## farmasensist (Jul 17, 2014)

Thats what i call HARD time


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jul 20, 2014)

Shoot the border guard in the head, Russians aren't real people anyways.

Easy game.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> im sorry what does this have to do with video games?


im using my bonrar like a joystick...


----------

